# One Frostie - what to do?



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi

Any advice/words of wisdom would be great.

My first ICSi resulted in a lovely little boy (had two blasts transferred) in 2007. Had one frostie from this cycle - it went to day 6 and is apparently medium quality.

I have just had a second ICSI cycle - had two top grade blasts transferred but got a BFN.

Now trying to decide whether to try a FET with a single frostie or do another fresh cycle. 

Any suggestions - I just dont want to waste time if I really should go for another fresh cycle?

Txx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, just wanted to say that i had 1 frostie left and didnt know whether to risk going through frozen cycle when the embryo may not even survive the thaw or do another fresh. We went for the frozen and not only did our 1 little embryo survive the thaw but it implanted and i am just over 5 weeks pregnant!


Good luck


Oliviax


----------



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

wow - congrats to you!.

Thanks for your positive story.

Tx


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Personally I would give it a go.  If the little one survives the defrost then you have a good chance.  


I have just had a FET Natural cycle and I have to say it is way more relaxing.  I wondered the same sort of thing should we go ahead with another ICSI or go with our    .  We were prepared if they didn't defrost we would go straight to another round of ICSI but at least we gave them a chance.  


Our were only 2 day 3 the clinic didn't want to risk going further so your little one is already ahead of the game being day 6.  


Wishing you every luck whichever way you go will be the right way for you.  


D


----------



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks D - I think we will try a FET and then like you be prepared for a fresh cycle after (mmm I should be more posive I know).

Best of luck for your 2ww.

xx


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Thornton another site which deals with the single embryo scenario is ... chances of BFP with 1 FET...., I have the same thing only my 1 FE is a a DE , from TX in March . I am going to go ahead with this little beanie as I feel it deserves a chance , but I totaly understand the dilemma . There are a few women on the link who have got pregnant with a singleton FE , if they survive the thaw there is just as much chance and somepeople have had pregnancies with frozen embies that were not as high grade as the fresh cycle....so it seems that nothing is predictable in IVF !

Good luck 
Flora x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

I can totally understand the negative feeling.  It hurts to much when we get that BFN we want to have the best chances of BFP to save us the pain.  


I will have everything crossed for you.  Good luck with you FET and I hope you get your BFP this round.


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

I just thought I would update that I got a BFP today.  FET is definitely worth a try.  Have faith.


----------



## floral (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Bearinmind that such good news congratulations     what extra Vit supplements did you take ? 


Olivia - thanks for your info its such good news to hear ,congratulations hope you OK.x


I have taken last pill today so should have AF by thursday when I start the patches and hopefully if the little beanie survives the thaw I should be having tx in Barcelona around the 22 june   


Good luck to everyone Flora XXXXXXXX


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Flora, Thank you.  I take a supplement called Juice Plus.  It is proven to prevent Pre-eclampsia.  


Good luck with your FET on the 22nd.


----------



## thornton (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow Bearin mind - fab news for you!

I have decided to try with a natural FET at end of month - only have one frostie so not as hopefully but PMA.

Thanks for the update.
x


----------



## bearinmind (Oct 4, 2009)

Good luck thornton for the end of the month.  Please let us know how you get on.  Here's a little PMA


                                                                                                                                                                        
hugs Debbie


----------

